# Help with U/S results



## Avas#1momma (Mar 4, 2014)

I finally got a print out of the actual thyroid ultrasound results. Here is what they say:

Right lobe measures 4.9x1.5x2.2cm
Left lobe measures 4.4x1.7x1.7cm. It demonstrates 2 sub centimeter nodules and a dominant, solid nodule in the lower pole measuring 2.1x1.4x1.6cm.

The isthmus measures 0.5cm.

Recommend FNA for evaluation.

Any thoughts in regards to cancer?


----------



## Avas#1momma (Mar 4, 2014)

Also, my white blood cell count is elevated and my tsh levels are normal.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Solid suggests that FNA should be done to rule out cancer. So make that appt. and do let us know!

Have you had Thyroglobulin Ab test done?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

As Andros mentioned, solid, dominate nodules should be biopsied.

Solid nodules certainly can be benign, too. At this point, it's just hard to say...hopefully you can get that biopsy scheduled soon!


----------



## Avas#1momma (Mar 4, 2014)

My biopsy is tomorrow. I've had difficulty swallowing for over a year and thought it was sinus drainage but now I can only eat soft foods or liquids to avoid choking, I've had a sore throat and hoarse voice for almost 2 months. I figure even if it isn't cancer I will be getting the left lobe removed due to these issues.


----------



## Avas#1momma (Mar 4, 2014)

Well, they processed my biopsy stat and it's official. I have Thyroid Cancer. We won't know which kind until mid week next week. The dr sped my process along because I live 4 hours from his office. So my day went like this...ultrasound #2, meeting with endo, biopsy, waiting on biopsy results, meeting with endo surgeon and then tons of bloodwork. The endo surgeon meeting and bloodwork were done after hours (after 5pm) because they wanted to get all my appts in one shot. I will be having surgery April 4 or 11. I have to get clearance for surgery from a neurosurgeon because I have 2 herniated discs in my neck that need stabilized. :/ very impressed with both docs. Know I am in good hands. Let the journey begin.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, dang. I'm sorry.

For what it's worth, I have a herniated disk in my neck. It turned out fine. I was sore from being flexed during surgery and was probably more stiff than most people after (for example, I didn't drive for almost two weeks because I had trouble turning my head), but it was fine, really.

The whole thing is an inconvenience, but it's not horrible, awful. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------

